# THE BODY PAINT for Scotty



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Cornhead (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty cool! I didn't realize the bikes were bodies til I looked at the second one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish I had computer access at work now because I some good book Marks for this. Thanks this my 2 nd favorite miscellaneous thread now.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2013)

That's creepy.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> That's creepy.



+1


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

I saw this in Miami with my wife and 2 friends when we came back from a cruise. There was a club there on South Beach (the most vain place I've ever witnessed in my entire life, it's insane. It's all about the show, $, etc. there. I've never seen so many ferraris in one area). 

Anyway, it's pretty wild what these artists can do.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


>


----------



## Abubob (Oct 22, 2013)

World Series time!


----------



## Edd (Oct 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


>



Nothing creepy about that one.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2013)

Edd said:


> Nothing creepy about that one.



This pic made me think about this classic add

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK2VZgJ4AoM

And that really makes me feel OLD!! :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Old school


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)




----------

